# Too late to wether a ram?



## Snowytails (Mar 4, 2017)

We have a Shetland ram that is just turning a year old.  Is it too late to wether him? I realize it would need to be done by a vet but I'm wondering if it will change his behavior and make him less aggressive.  I've heard if you wait too long he'll still act like a ram.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 5, 2017)

If he's already aggressive, his behavior may change with wethering or it may not. If you really like him and want him around and don't need him for breeding, sooner is better!


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 5, 2017)

Snowytails said:


> We have a Shetland ram that is just turning a year old.  Is it too late to wether him? I realize it would need to be done by a vet but I'm wondering if it will change his behavior and make him less aggressive.  I've heard if you wait too long he'll still act like a ram.


No, it is not too late. However, in a case like this, the only winner is the Vet. who will be laughing all the way to the bank.  Save yourself your money, risk of infection and time and send him to freezer camp and enjoy the eats.


----------

